# Irish Rugby Team working hard on their tans



## Michael (16 Sep 2007)

Sorry, but here's my Rant...

After the first two performances in the World Cup the only thing I can surmise is that Irish Rugby Team have completely lost the hunger and are more interested in their tans. Both Namibia and Georgia were by far the hungrier in both matches and our lot looked like they had started months ago to believe their own hype.

I'll fall short of saying they have become a shower of Prima Donnas because they were never good enough for that title anyway. With all the time they spend on Advertsing Endorsements and "Personal Diary Newspaper Articles" the only time they seem to have left is spent working on their Tans. To be fair, it looks like they are working really hard in that area with some World Beaters to boot.

Donnacha O'Callaghan leads the way with a Deeper Tan than Lionel Blair. He is now roumored to be using Professional Tanning Oil,having discarded Factor 1, weeks ago. Ronan O'Gara is trying to match him but so far has only achieved a good Reddner. Feverish tanning is going on in the back row with Dennis Leamy only wearing his Scrum Cap indoors on practice days and only outdoors on Match Days. He forgot to wash the Tanning Oil off his hands last night and let everyhting slip through his hands. Are these men from Munster or Monte Carlo ? The pretty backline have got so used to being on their backs sunning themselves they can't take their eyes off the Sun during matches.

Even Eddie O'Sullivan is also getting too much sun. It seems to have penetrated his brain and distorted his tactical prowess as well as his post match assesments ("We stepped up a gear against Georgia"). The Lions job is looking precarious now, so get out of the Sun Eddie.

The only other suggestion I could have for the abysmal performances so far could be due to the "Curse of TV 3" and the lack of a good TV Rollicking from George Hook (but even that allegation would be too unfair to the TV3 amateurs).

No, the balme lays squarely with the players and the management. There is simply no passion and hunger. They are getting too much of the good life and assume that the Oxygen Tanks and Energy Enducing Rugby Jerseys would surely be enough to see them through. A good Ciaran Fitzgerald "Where's yer f***ing Pride" was required last night when things were going wrong but it seems the "Best spot Beside the Pool in the morning" was closer to their minds. 

Unless they get off their backsides from tanning themselves and see the "real light" this whole thing will be over before the Argentina game. 

Thats it.


----------



## daithi (16 Sep 2007)

i wonder does Gavin Henson have an Irish granny

daithi


----------



## ninsaga (16 Sep 2007)

Lets not forget one minor detail - they did actually manage to win both games!


----------



## Purple (16 Sep 2007)

The pack are the problem, no fast ball. Stringer has to go.


----------



## Vanilla (16 Sep 2007)

If tonights France -v Namibia game is anything to go by we are going to be thrashed next week.


----------



## ninsaga (16 Sep 2007)

Vanilla said:


> If tonights France -v Namibia game is anything to go by we are going to be thrashed next week.



True - when I saw the result I just said ..Ohhhh boy.......


----------



## Persius (16 Sep 2007)

It's the jerseys. The shade of green is too dark, and doesn't stir them like the traditional green does....
Well, as good a theory as any.


----------



## Kitten (16 Sep 2007)

Ireland always play better when they're the underdog.  Look at the 5/6 nations games of the past few years, they always just survive over Italy but seem to raise their game when it comes to the UK or France.  

Give em a chance, they're only warming up (and getting nicely tanned in the process).

It's the munster influence, they've set themselves up to be underdogs for the next 2 games based on their performance.

Watch em raise their game.


----------



## Gordanus (16 Sep 2007)

who cares? it's only sport.


----------



## diarmuidc (17 Sep 2007)

ninsaga said:


> Lets not forget one minor detail - they did actually manage to win both games!


Barely and against two almost amateur no hopers. The one bit of light is France were still making mistakes galore last night. I wouldn't read too much into the scoreline. Namibia were down a man for most of the game.

As was mentioned if Stringer is named in the starting line up and Murphy is not, EOS should be fired.

In the end it's a moot point, South Africa and NZ (and possibly Australia) are all stronger and more deserving champions and will beat either France or Ireland. 

The performance on Saturday was one of the most disappointing games I have ever seen.



Gordanus said:


> who cares? it's only sport.


Which begs the question, if you don't care why bother commenting on this thread?

Edit: The team was announced. Stringer out but Murphy dropped from the bench!


----------



## jmayo (17 Sep 2007)

As professional rugby training friend mentioned on saturday night the whole Irish setup could be summed up with "Form is temporary, but selection is permanent".

Only now has Eddie The Spindoctor finally dropped a few players.  Even then there are a couple more with big reputations that deserve a kick in the ass. 
Then he also drops Murphy off the bench, what is that about ?

Now where can I get me hands on a few javelins to throw at Mr platinum card himself.
It's about time they started playing with a bit of effing pride.

And could they also start carrying the proper Irish flag, after all there was only one of our Northern friends on the team the other night.  Anway I can't see our Northern friends being too bothered, they wouldn't want to be associated with the team anyway with the way they are playing these days.


----------



## Purple (17 Sep 2007)

jmayo said:


> Now where can I get me hands on a few javelins to throw at Mr platinum card himself.



Rog has been off form for a good while now, he is no where near the kicker he was a couple of years ago, but he' still our best option.


----------



## jmayo (17 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> Rog has been off form for a good while now, he is no where near the kicker he was a couple of years ago, but he' still our best option.



For all the hype about this team there are quiet a few areas that we do not have any proper player cover.  One is front row of scrum and the other is outhalf.
We do not have an option for ROG since Humphreys retired.
That means no matter how bad he is playing there isn't much of an option.
Of course Eddie the spin uses that logic with all the other positions, even where there are options.

There are a few things down the years that have shown Eddie the Spin up as the wind bag he really is, the most noticable of these being the ommission of Trevor Brennan from Ireland squads,including so called development ones (that included players as old or older then him), while he was playing with French and European champions. 
Of course the anti Brennan bunch loved it when TB did blow his top, they finally got evidence to back up the excuses for him being ommitted from Irish squads.

Obviously Murphy should now take it that his Irish career is over and might as well annouce his retirement from International rugby.


----------



## Teabag (17 Sep 2007)

We need to believe again !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzExIqWZXYI


----------



## Purple (17 Sep 2007)

Teabag said:


> We need to believe again !!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzExIqWZXYI



But now it's that same Munster pack that are the problem.
At the moment Paul O'Connell is nowhere near the very high standard that he has set for himself.


----------



## franmac (18 Sep 2007)

And could they also start carrying the proper Irish flag, after all there was only one of our Northern friends on the team the other night. Anway I can't see our Northern friends being too bothered, they wouldn't want to be associated with the team anyway with the way they are playing these days.[/quote]

I agree about our national flag and is it true that our national anthem is only played at rugby matches when our president is in attendance?

If so,

Can we ask our president to attend so that our players and supporters can sing our NATIONAL ANTHEM with pride and passion.

Every other nation sings theirs ...with gusto.


----------



## Trafford (18 Sep 2007)

I thought Eddie's interview spoke volumes. His words were all "it was a big improvement on the Namibia game", but his body language was saying the total opposite. His jaw was fixed and his teeth girtted. He was FUMING and I couldn't believe he did so well to keep his composure. If you see that  interview again you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Betsy Og (18 Sep 2007)

I wonder would Eddie be betting so hard with his selections if he didnt have his new contract in his back pocket.

While I'm not a big rugby follower the demotion of Stringer & Murphy from the bench even seems very odd. Is he thinking - sure if we lose to France (which seems a bit inevitable at the moment) at least I wont be accused of shirking the hard decision.

Of course now that he's picked his squad he cant "unring that bell" !!


----------



## MrMan (18 Sep 2007)

I wonder would a change of captain be for the good of the team because O'driscoll doesn't come across as leadership material. He is obviously a flair player, but from listening to him in interviews and watching the recent documentary i would suggest that he is not the person to lift the troups on the field or in the dressing room. 
The obvious choice is Paul O'Connell who as it turns out has had a bad start to the WC but I would feel that more of the players would rally to his call than the current captain. 

It is far too early to write this team off and it really says little about those who turn on them after a handful of poor games so soon after praising them to the rafters. 

We are supporters so support them!


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Sep 2007)

franmac said:


> Can we ask our president to attend so that our players and supporters can sing our NATIONAL ANTHEM with pride and passion.


[broken link removed]...


----------



## Seagull (20 Sep 2007)

Are you sure it's only their tans they've been working on. Bear in mind they've spent a certain amount of time in Bordeaux. Maybe they've been on wine appreciation courses.


----------



## Michael (21 Sep 2007)

I don't blame the players for the defeat against the French. Eddie O'Sullivan is to balme (OH and the French a bit). 

O'Sullivan has had a terrible World Cup. His selections throughout have been poor to say the least. And he lost the dressing room.

Firstly, against the minnows he should have played Murphy who would have relished the opportunity to show his flare, particularly as he missed the previous World Cup through injury.  He could have used that platform and been one of the Stars of this World Cup. Instead he was completely shafted.

Secondly, why didn't Fannery start all three games? We need his spirit from the start.

Thirdly,why wasn't the bench used in all 3 Games until it was too late? When things go wrong, change them:  i.e. The Lineout against the French. Bring on O'Kelly at Half Time (not with 8 Minutes to go)...
Also, we should have seen how good Reddan was much earlier in the tournament (i.e. bring him on as a sub)

Fourthly, why drop Hickey for Trimble. Hickey was not to blame for the previous debacles. He excels when Ireland are on the Front Foot, so it was no wonder he hadn't played his best when we were defending all of the time.

Finally, I think O'Sullivan got the Team too pumped up. Before their game with the French, the Argies had a big Sing Song on the Bus and went into the game with nothing to lose. They fooled the French,who they knew were a bag of nerves. The Argies just said to themsleves, "we fancy this one but lets just show them only after the whistle blows". 

Tonight the French were a bag of nerves again early on. We were not so clever though. Our lads were bursting with emotional adrenaline by the Kickoff. I bet we will see it clearly on the "Fly on The Wall Documentary" that they eventually sell to some TV station. There will be all kinds of Foul Language, Death Threats and Banging Heads  in the Irish Dressing Room before the Game. No channelling of the energy where it was really needed.

O'Sullivan reminds me of one or two Soccer Managers of old, that started well but eventually lost the plot. He has achieved a lot as Manager and I give him his dues  but this time round he has to shoulder the blame.

I thought it was Ironic that the Former English Coach Andy Robinson was working for Setanta on the French Match. O'Sullivan ended up showing similar levels of courage and ideas to him.

BTW, I am quite sure Donnacha O'Callaghan had lost some of his tan.....


----------



## BillK (22 Sep 2007)

Whilst agreeing that Ireland did not play at their best, am I the only person to have seen the referee *pushed* into Trimble's path when he was going for the line?


----------



## Jock04 (24 Sep 2007)

BillK said:


> Whilst agreeing that Ireland did not play at their best, am I the only person to have seen the referee *pushed* into Trimble's path when he was going for the line?


 

No.
Can't honestly say it changed the course of the game though.


----------



## BillK (24 Sep 2007)

Getting a try against the run of play can lift a team to score more.


----------



## franmac (24 Sep 2007)

BillK said:


> Whilst agreeing that Ireland did not play at their best, am I the only person to have seen the referee *pushed* into Trimble's path when he was going for the line?


 

No you were not the only one to see that move and there was a chance for Trimble to reach the line. ROG also got a stamp on his foot prior to that which the referee did'nt see ???


----------



## Jock04 (25 Sep 2007)

Much as I hate to be negative......if the ref hadn't been in the way, wouldn't your man have tackled Trimble himself?


----------



## Purple (25 Sep 2007)

Jock04 said:


> Much as I hate to be negative......if the ref hadn't been in the way, wouldn't your man have tackled Trimble himself?



Trimble was possibly the worst player on the field last Friday. He spent most of the match out of position and cost us at least one seven points. He should not play against Argentina.
I do not rate our chances in the next match, our pack is the main problem ; no rolling malls, turned over in scrums, loosing their own line out and slow ball from rucks. Against that the Argies have one of the strongest packs in the world.
Then there's the kicking game; Even if O'Gara was at his best Contepomi is a far better player and O'Gara is nowhere near his best.
Horgan is still not match fit and it doesn't matter how well D'Arcy and O'Driscoll play if they don't get the ball, and the pack can't get it for them.

The only high point is that Stringer has been dropped. Reddin is a much better option than Stringer the one trick pony.


----------



## diarmuidc (25 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> Trimble was possibly the worst player on the field last Friday.


True but ROG would have given him a run for his money. Trimble's performance highlights even further EOS's shocking (and clearly clouded) decision not to start Murphy. If he is not on the team against Argentina then EOS should go.


----------



## Jock04 (25 Sep 2007)

*Irish Team V Arg announced* 
Ireland: Murphy; Horgan, O'Driscoll, D'Arcy, Hickie; O'Gara, Reddan; Horan, A N Other, Hayes, O'Callaghan, O'Connell, Easterby, D. Wallace, Leamy.
Replacements: A N Other, S Best, O'Kelly, N Best, Boss, P Wallace, A Trimble


Better?


----------



## Ceist Beag (25 Sep 2007)

So despite lineouts being one of our weakest areas the last day no changes are made there? What does big Mal have to do to get a run out - both O'Connell and O'Callaghan have been crap all tournament. And David Wallace continues despite the fact he quite obviously isn't fit - so from the 30 that travelled 10 or so didn't even get a look in - what must they be thinking now! EOS = Staunton, discuss!!


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Sep 2007)

O'Kelly for O'Callaghan in the circumstances - O'Callaghan would be better to bring on - more impact than O'Kelly as a sub.

Quinlan for the bench if EOS is serious about agressive attacking game.

Looks a bit more encouraging - hope to God the team bring their game with them for once !!


----------



## diarmuidc (25 Sep 2007)

Jock04 said:


> *Irish Team V Arg announced*
> Better?


Well considering Dempsey injury ruled him out, EOS's  was forced to pick Murphy. As for the rest, expected and not going to matter.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Sep 2007)

I don't think I can bear to watch. I'm going to relax and listen to a bit of music instead.
[broken link removed]


----------



## Michael (27 Sep 2007)

It's also been rumoured Eddie's been heard practicing some of his old Elvis favourites:

I JUST CAN'T HELP BELIEVIN'

and

IT'S NOW OR NEVER


and his old favourite


(MURPHY) YOU'RE THE DEVIL IN DISGUISE


----------



## Teabag (28 Sep 2007)

Purple said:


> Trimble was possibly the worst player on the field last Friday. He spent most of the match out of position and cost us at least one seven points. He should not play against Argentina.
> I do not rate our chances in the next match, our pack is the main problem ; no rolling malls, turned over in scrums, loosing their own line out and slow ball from rucks. Against that the Argies have one of the strongest packs in the world.
> Then there's the kicking game; Even if O'Gara was at his best Contepomi is a far better player and O'Gara is nowhere near his best.
> Horgan is still not match fit and it doesn't matter how well D'Arcy and O'Driscoll play if they don't get the ball, and the pack can't get it for them.
> ...




I am no fan of Trimble but from all accounts, Trimble was told to play out of a normal wing position in order to protect the No.10 channel which the French did target. The French spotted he this tactic and exploited it.

Our lineout was poor but I think the French should be given credit for that too. They somehow seemed to know our moves and put their men up at the right times and places to disrupt/rob. I give Laporte credit for scrutinising our traditional strong points.

Scrum was ok until until Wallace was sinbinned - after that we naturally suffered. When Chabal went off, theuir scrum actually improved. He is not a second row in my opinion.

O'Gara v Contepomi ? As a neutral Connacht man, I would side with the Munster outhalf every time. I think Contepomi is a fine player but he can be flaky.

The reason Darcy and O'Driscoll are not getting breaks is that opposition are playing a rush-defence so that every time the centres get a ball, they are also getting the man. Man and ball with no room to manouvre. The French lived offside on this rush-defence and only got penalised once. The ref was poor but most refs are lenient on offsides because they have enough to be doing controlling scrums and lineouts. Is Argies play a rush defence (and they will), we are in trouble. 
O'Gara will be force to boot it up or long - did anyone notice that the FFR flanker tried to 'do' O'Gara on his first kick. Got him right on the knee. Easterby did the same on their line and we get penalised. A lot of home down decisions. 

Reddan is a good choice. I thought he played very well against France.

4 tries ? Maybe but we'll need all the luck in the world.

O'Kelly is not international class in my opion anymore. And Quinlan is no superman either.

Hope they do it. I spent many dark days in Lansdowne in late 1980s and early 1990s and we were brutal. I am sad to see this team getting so much bad press- I will never lose faith. I still think they are the best we have.


----------



## Purple (28 Sep 2007)

Teabag said:


> I am no fan of Trimble but from all accounts, Trimble was told to play out of a normal wing position in order to protect the No.10 channel which the French did target. The French spotted he this tactic and exploited it.


 Fair enough, I hadn’t heard that.



Teabag said:


> Our lineout was poor but I think the French should be given credit for that too. They somehow seemed to know our moves and put their men up at the right times and places to disrupt/rob. I give Laporte credit for scrutinising our traditional strong points.


 Still no excuse for not contesting their line-outs or throwing past the back of the line. Do the simple things well.



Teabag said:


> Scrum was ok until Wallace was sinbinned - after that we naturally suffered. When Chabal went off, theuir scrum actually improved. He is not a second row in my opinion.


 Chabal didn’t engage in the scrum so that he could attack off the back of it. He didn’t engage because he didn’t have to.



Teabag said:


> O'Gara v Contepomi ? As a neutral Connacht man, I would side with the Munster outhalf every time. I think Contepomi is a fine player but he can be flaky.


 Who’s more flaky than O’Gara at the moment (but I do agree that Contepomi can be shaken, as any Munster fan will remember)



Teabag said:


> The reason Darcy and O'Driscoll are not getting breaks is that opposition are playing a rush-defence so that every time the centres get a ball, they are also getting the man. Man and ball with no room to manouvre. The French lived offside on this rush-defence and only got penalised once.


 Any team could play the rush defence as long as Stringer was there, I hope this changes as Reddins confidence builds. We still have major problems with the pack, they are just not up to the job.

I didn’t think the ref did a bad job. What gets me is that it wasn’t nearly as good a French side than the one we nearly beat in Croke Park.



Teabag said:


> Hope they do it. I spent many dark days in Lansdowne in late 1980s and early 1990s and we were brutal. I am sad to see this team getting so much bad press- I will never lose faith. I still think they are the best we have.


 Ditto and I agree that it’s a huge ask.


----------

